# Aerotek



## bigbaldguy (Nov 26, 2011)

Anyone know much about Aerotek. They are a contractor that put people in places like afganastan haiti Ect...


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 26, 2011)

You need to be a bit more specific, maybe some websites...because:

Aerotek in Afghanistan is also known as Eastern Sky Jets....ESJ/Aerotek charters passenger aircraft in Dubai and shuttles contractors back and forth. So in a sense, they do place people in those locations. Aerotek is all commercial aviation to best of my knowledge.

Also, unless you are Indian, I do not foresee a great career in your future, at least from the Afghan side of the house.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 26, 2011)

akflightmedic said:


> You need to be a bit more specific, maybe some websites...because:
> 
> Aerotek in Afghanistan is also known as Eastern Sky Jets....ESJ/Aerotek charters passenger aircraft in Dubai and shuttles contractors back and forth. So in a sense, they do place people in those locations. Aerotek is all commercial aviation to best of my knowledge.
> 
> Also, unless you are Indian, I do not foresee a great career in your future, at least from the Afghan side of the house.



I was actually inquiring for my nephew who is a master mechanic with all the bells and whistles. He works on ford,dodges,chevies, ect.. For a local dealer, but is considering a 1 year contract in Afghanistan. The more I look into this aerotek the more crappy it smells.


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 26, 2011)

Can he shake his head side to side (bobble) in order to say "yes"? If so, he may be qualified.

It is a low investment high return outfit....meaning cheapest labor or cheapest way of doing business prevails. Their staff in Afghan is 100% Indian, Pakistani or some Filipinos...FYI.


----------

